# who thinks this is true?



## CupcakeFairy2

Ive heard that delivering on your back is the worst position to deliver and actually makes delivery harder. If this is true wouldn't that mean we should all NOT get epidurals so we can get out of bed?


----------



## kazine

Yep heard that's very true. I don't want an epidural (when I finally get there) because it is the worst position as it makes it more difficult for the baby to get out and makes your opening smaller!


----------



## 2have4kids

Not that I'm anywheres close to labour yet :haha: just very well read...i've heard water births knock out so much of the pain. I had an iud about 10 years ago and I don't know if it was placed incorrectly but my AF's were excruciatingly painful. As soon as I'd jump into our hot tub my pain would go from a 12down to 2. As soon as I stepped out, the pain would come back again :-/

I'd like to try a water birth but in Canada you have to be on with a midwife as they have all of the birthing tubs reserved at the hospital. You can't get in with a midwife unless you're a low rusk pregnancy and plain lucky because the government hasn't funded midwifery previously and there are barely enough qualified fir the demand. 

I've heard hands & knees is easier and seen it on youtube but I'd redlly like to be in s tub of warm water to help with the pain.


----------



## solitaire89

This is true. Lying on your back can close your pelvis up by up to 30%. There is also the issue of your coccyx (tailbone) when you're lying on your back. If you were to look at the shape of your spine when you lie down, your coccyx curls up slightly. During birth the coccyx flexes out of the way to allow the baby to pass through, but if you lie on your back it can't flex because the bed is in the way, thus reducing the gap for baby to get through. It also means that you effectively have to push "uphill" to push baby up and over the coccyx. Now, compare this to, say, a standing position - your pelvis is opened up that 30%, your coccyx can flex out of the way, and best of all, gravity is helping you! Why work so hard when you don't have to ;)
Supine delivery also increases the chance of complications such as shoulder dystocia as the baby cannot rotate through the pelvis as easily if the mother is stationary - active delivery is what we are designed for.
So why do we do it?? Why has it become the norm to labour and birth on our backs? For the simple reason that it's easier for the medical team to see what's going on. I'm afraid I took the view that I didn't really care if they had to get down on their hands and knees to see - I wasn't going to work against gravity! Lets face it, gravity always wins ;)


----------



## ttc bubby no2

I was up on the bed on my back for a little while trying to push out my first but it didn't work for me. It was much better when I moved to a standing/squatting position.

I have a friend who has had several children and most of them on her back. Ideally it isn't the best position but it can work for some people. Women need to be given the choice and encouraged to find a position that suits them but I guess it is seen as the 'norm' to deliver on our backs, you just have to watch a birth on tv or in a movie and most times they will be on their back.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Like others have said active labour can be beneficial as it aids in descent, pain control and shortening of labour, reducing malpresentations and shoulder dystocias and gives the woman more control in their labour. Epidurals themselves require constant fetal monitoring, can cause rapid blood pressure drops, if they miss the epidural space it can cause intense headaches which last for days, they are known to slow down labour, often leading to some sort of labour augment, usually pitocin/syntocinon which results in longer and stronger (read:more painful) contractions which can stress out the baby. And then there's the chronic back pain that can accompany for years... 
This is part of the cascade of labour interventions... Enjoy! Lol


----------



## Pearls18

Of course this is true it is scientific fact not opinion, and is one of the disadvantages to epidurals and why they should only be given when needed, not as a matter of default.


----------



## Feronia

2have4kids said:


> Not that I'm anywheres close to labour yet :haha: just very well read...i've heard water births knock out so much of the pain. I had an iud about 10 years ago and I don't know if it was placed incorrectly but my AF's were excruciatingly painful. As soon as I'd jump into our hot tub my pain would go from a 12down to 2. As soon as I stepped out, the pain would come back again :-/
> 
> I'd like to try a water birth but in Canada you have to be on with a midwife as they have all of the birthing tubs reserved at the hospital. You can't get in with a midwife unless you're a low rusk pregnancy and plain lucky because the government hasn't funded midwifery previously and there are barely enough qualified fir the demand.
> 
> I've heard hands & knees is easier and seen it on youtube but I'd redlly like to be in s tub of warm water to help with the pain.

You can order a birth tub yourself, you don't have to get one from a midwife. I ended up ordering a kiddie pool that was AMAZING for my home birth. I got it from a home birth website, but I've heard that there are kiddie pools from Canadian Tire that work well also. You can also rent one, but it's pricy. 

It's definitely worth it, and so true that an upward position is better. I went through ONE contraction on my back and it hurt. The rest of my labour was painless and the water definitely helped (and HypnoBirthing ;)) 
Also, the warm water can help prevent tearing. I delivered my daughter in a squatting position in the tub and did not tear.


----------



## joeyjo

I agree that epidurals should be avoided if possible. However I had an epidural with ds1 on day4 of the induction process, I did not labour on my back following the epidural but on my side, I also had a "walking epidural" with a patient control unit to top up if needed but actually that meant I could let it wear off so after a sleep I let it wear off and I was able to stand with aid, move my legs etc - although walking is a misnomer!


----------



## liz1985

Yes laying down is the worst position whether you have an epidural or not. I had an epidural with my first so im not one to preach against them. It really helped in my circumstance but I definitely wouldn't be wanting one as standard. I had a 3rd degree tear with ds and I cant say it was 100% down to the epi or lying down but im sure it didnt help. This time im hoping to have a water birth and avoid giving birth lying down at all costs.


----------



## skyesmom

i can only echo what the previous posters said: lying position is the hardest one for the woman but the easiest one for the doctors. considering WHO is pushing the baby out, well.. i'd never go for a back delivery, and for the epidural either, no matter what kind of pain one must endure.

the fact is, having a baby feels a lot like pushing out the biggest poo of your lifetime, so just imagine how comfy you'd be doing THAT while lying on your back. hmmm, not the best idea, right?

standing/squatting or on all fours is way way better. your upper body gets to contribute and work, instead of wasting all its force away on lying on the bed. your pelvis is more open and you work together with the gravity.

i'm also generally very against the epidural, it's really more of the USA thing and in europe they try to avoid it as much as possible (speaking from my own experience) because it slows the labor down, makes the pushing more ineffective as it paralyzes your lower muscles partially and inhibits you to feel when the contractions are coming for real, and psychologically... going through the labor kind of EXPLAINS your body FOR GOOD that the baby is out, it's also a way for our body to know the pregnancy is over and something new is coming. 
there's not much evidence yet on epidural and its link to post-partum depression, breastfeeding, bonding with your baby, resuming the cycles after the birth, baby blues and so on, but it will be really curious to see what comes up in the following years (if anyone dares to do the research).


----------



## LockandKey

It is a scientific fact, being on your back reduces the pelvic opening by about 40%. I was determined to try and have an all natural, med free labor and birth, and not push while on my back, things didn't exactly go as planned. After 36 long hours of being in labor by the time I checked in at the hospital, almost a 42 hr labor in total, I was running on almost no sleep, and I was beyond exhausted and needed to rest so I could have enough energy to push. I ended up getting the epidural, but had it shut off after 3 hrs and was ready to push 2 hrs later. I pushed while on my back with the head of the bed was slightly elevated. My son was 8lbs 2 oz when born, and had a bighead, and he came out assistance free, no problems or complications, and no tearing for me either. I pushed for 35 mins and it was honestly quite nice to lay back and relax a bit in between pushing. Also, I suffered no side effects from the epidural, he was placed on my chest right after he was born, and was breastfeeding 10 mins after his birth, and I felt completely fine and was walking normally the day we left the hospital. I guess my point is, even if things don't go as planned, things may still work out in your favor.


----------



## Eleanor ace

It's not an opinion, it is true. Try pooing lying on your back vs sitting on the toilet, then imagine doing a 9lb poo whilst lying down :haha:. Epidurals lead to a higher rate of intervention due to pushing taking a long time due mainly to usually being on your back with, and not being able to feel hat you're doing as well (although there are other factors such as epidurals sometimes slowing contractions down etc). Where I live women are encouraged to use other pain relief and get an epidural if they really need one, as active labour is encouraged. 
But for most women (not all, some are refused an epidural, some places don't have them as an option) the choice is theirs, and if they opt for an epidural then they're made aware of the risks (including those that come from labouring on your back) and given one :)


----------



## Larkspur

It actually can depend on the mother. I didn't have an epidural and was moving around for most of my labour but when it came to the last stages of my delivery, after attempting squatting and kneeling and even being on my side, a back delivery was actually best for me.


----------



## Berri

I was active for all of my labour and was fully dilated when I arrived at hospital. When they realised how fast DS was coming, I was put on my back to slow him down a bit. It wasn't comfortable but it was only for 10 minutes or so.

There are of course situations where it isn't possible to be active and where an epidural is necessary. Having said that, if you have to lie down because of an epi and/or fetal monitoring you can always lie on your side and have hubby or mw hold your 'top' leg in the air for pushing, keeps the pelvis a bit more open.


----------



## sasha2014

Completely true! The only reason they put you on your back is because it makes their interventions easier for them to perform. If you were in a more natural position the baby would come out easier and you would be less likely to need interventions!


----------



## BunnyN

I did not have an epidural but I can say contractions while laying on my back were at least 10x more painful. As long as I was able to stay active and be in a position most comfortable for me it was painful but a pain I could cope with, I felt no need for pain relief. After one contraction spent on my back I remember commenting on how I didn't know how any woman could cope with a whole labour like that. I can see why women feel the need for an epidural when they are expected to lay on their backs.


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Yes I believe this is generally true. From personal experience I ended up standing to push out DD and let's just say she came out extremely quickly, I had to shout the MW over from her preparations as I was scared she wasn't going to be there to catch her :haha:


----------



## bcos21

I agree with previous postings. I labored at home upright and in the shower and got to the hospital at 7 cm. The nurses kept barking at Me to relax through the contractions which was much harder laying down. Pushing was harder, i had no leverage and the way thru pushed my legs back hurt my hips and made me walk funny for a, bit after. They didn't seem to like the lack of control since i didn't have the epidural. I won't be laying down next time


----------



## Pearls18

Well I gave birth for the second time this morning, I stayed upright the entire time and he was out in about an hour (hubby had to deliver him...!) I gave birth kneeling over our foot stool upright, so yep I'm still convinced by the science!


----------



## Shadowy Lady

I had heard about this too but it ended up not being true for me. I didn't have an epidural mainly so I can be in control during labour. However, I found that I just could not push her down while on all four or standing. I ended up pushing LO out on my back and one leg over a midwife's leg and the other midwife guiding me.

It was a great pushing experience though, only lasted 30 mins (and this was my first baby) and I didn't tear or graze.


----------



## BunnyN

Shadowy Lady said:


> I had heard about this too but it ended up not being true for me. I didn't have an epidural mainly so I can be in control during labour. However, I found that I just could not push her down while on all four or standing. I ended up pushing LO out on my back and one leg over a midwife's leg and the other midwife guiding me.
> 
> It was a great pushing experience though, only lasted 30 mins (and this was my first baby) and I didn't tear or graze.

Every woman is different so I'm sure being on your back works best for some. The good thing about not having an epidural is that you can actually feel what is best for your own body. Also I think there is a big difference between spending the whole labour on your back and part of the pushing stage on your back. The baby is always moving down and turning so is putting pressure in different parts of your body. Sometimes you need different positions at different parts of the labour and delivery. I was in agony if I tried to lie down for most of my labour but by the time pushing really got started lying down was fine. I pushed for an hour and changed positions a few times.


----------



## Shadowy Lady

BunnyN said:


> Shadowy Lady said:
> 
> 
> I had heard about this too but it ended up not being true for me. I didn't have an epidural mainly so I can be in control during labour. However, I found that I just could not push her down while on all four or standing. I ended up pushing LO out on my back and one leg over a midwife's leg and the other midwife guiding me.
> 
> It was a great pushing experience though, only lasted 30 mins (and this was my first baby) and I didn't tear or graze.
> 
> Every woman is different so I'm sure being on your back works best for some. The good thing about not having an epidural is that you can actually feel what is best for your own body. Also I think there is a big difference between spending the whole labour on your back and part of the pushing stage on your back. The baby is always moving down and turning so is putting pressure in different parts of your body. Sometimes you need different positions at different parts of the labour and delivery. I was in agony if I tried to lie down for most of my labour but by the time pushing really got started lying down was fine. I pushed for an hour and changed positions a few times.Click to expand...

i agree. I laboured walking around, in the jaccuzi, kneeling,...anything but being on my back. I cannot even imagine being on my back for duration of labour (eventhough I had a fast labour)


----------



## bamm

I don't have any experience other than labouring on my back, but it definitely was not enjoyable. I tore and it was a solid hour and 10 min of pushing. I had to be induced with constant monitoring, so I didn't get a choice in it.


----------



## dvc2012

I have heard this before and I believe it is true. I delivered on my back, but I was given the option to switch positions, but I was so cranky, I yelled at the nurse to leave me alone and stop trying to move me :wacko: I had the epidural, but it wore off after a few hours.


----------



## Jonesy25

I was labouring on my back and the midwife asked me if i wanted to move, i moved halfway round to all fours and screamed as i found it more painful and went back to lying on my back......the epidural came soon after that


----------



## ClairAye

I had no choice but to be on my back with my first due to having his heartbeat monitored, I had a long labour and found it hard to push and had a forceps delivery after almost 3 hours of pushing, I also had an epidural and had it topped up, not sure if it was the position etc because most things in my labour went wrong.

This time I laboured standing, sitting in a bath or on a ball or sofa until around just over an hour before giving birth, I was 'on my back' then with the top part of the bed sat up, my labour progressed much, much faster and I pushed her out in 8 minutes - gas and air was the only medical pain relief I had.


----------



## wamommy

I delivered 3 babies without medication on my back, and it worked for me! I didn't go to my back until the pushing phase, though. I preferred hands and knees for labor, but felt wobbly and out of control once I started pushing. I only had to push 3 or 4 times though, so that may be why it worked for me. Had it been a prolonged stage I probably would have tried something else. :shrug:


----------



## superbecks

Nobody makes you lay on your back. Even if you have the monitor on you can be on a birth ball, upright, kneeling etc. And yes of course if intervention is needed you have to be on your back, you can't do an episiotomy/forceps or ventouse in any other position unless you want your perineum ruining even more!


----------



## katherinegrey

I had to have monitoring and was strapped to the bed on my back, I was only allowed to move around for about an hour of my labour, and the moving around was much better, I was able to move through the pain, when I strapped to the bed it felt like torture, I ended up getting an epidural but I'm glad I did as I needed an episiotomy and ventouse and forceps delivery as he was so big, and back to back and stargazing, I think lying on your back makes the pain worse and makes you more likely to want an epidural to be honest.


----------



## chulie

Would not have been true for me...I can only speak from personal experience but I went to the hospital with contractions at 7 am..got an epidural at 9...had dd at 11:08 am after pushing through 3 contractions...all on my back...so...that's just fact for me. Being on my back did not hinder my birth at all...in fact..if it did stall it I'm glad it did cause my dr JUST made it in time. Hahahaa.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

It was awful for me .. I really don't want to have to go through it again , I hope this time can be different tho it didn't effect the labouring as such it was only 4hrs 45mins


----------



## goddess25

1st baby on back was struck and he was in an awful position, needed forceps and had 3rd degree tear.

2nd was on hands and knees but constantly moving in labour as she was in a poor position, pushed her out in a few pushes and it felt way more natural.

3rd was in a squat and he just popped out.


----------



## madasa

CupcakeFairy2 said:


> Ive heard that delivering on your back is the worst position to deliver and actually makes delivery harder. If this is true wouldn't that mean we should all NOT get epidurals so we can get out of bed?

No, but it does mean that if you have an epi you need more support to change position and help your baby wiggle down through your pelvis. This is because an epi also means no muscle tone, so your baby has nothing to push against to turn and wiggle their way down and out. Birth is something mum and baby do TOGETHER :) The reality is you will probably have less support because you will be a quieter, easier patient. The squeaky wheel gets the grease. :/

Epidurals are useful tools in some labours, though.


----------

